# This is brown, right?



## Greentoe (3 mo ago)

I’m new to pigeon genetics and trying to learn

This bird’s father is a very typical barred silver king, which if I understand correctly is brown

Her mother is a mix who is mostly white, with a blue/black tail ( see picture)

So I’m thinking this hen must be brown, because her father is homozygous brown, but her wing bars looked really red today…

but I think it’s not possible for her to be ash red right?


















mother:


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous hen! 

I'm sorry I cannot offer any feedback, since I'm not Knowledgeable on pigeon genetics. 

I have a similar coloured hen, and would be interested to know what this spread/colour is called.

Good Luck


----------



## haytencho (4 mo ago)

kite?


----------



## Greentoe (3 mo ago)

haytencho said:


> kite?


hmmm… I just did a bit of reading about kite bronze and I think that actually fits pretty well.

this is the hen’s full brother (different clutch) and he has some slight bronzing on his wing bars. Not the best pictures but you can kinda see it


----------

